# Firefox v6



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Didn't really have a choice. 

Anyone see anything different from v5?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Didn't really have a choice.


Why not? I am still running 5. I get nag screens but that is about it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Herdfan" said:


> Why not? I am still running 5. I get nag screens but that is about it.


They no longer release security updates, right? We'll get Firefox 7 next month and support of 6 will end.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

I think they are just attempting to catch up with IE in version number. The higher number of IE (8?) must be better than just version 6 of FF. If I were them I'd just skip right straight to v10.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's more like going the Chrome model. After all, that's already on 13.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> They no longer release security updates, right? We'll get Firefox 7 next month and support of 6 will end.


I'm on a Mac, so not as big of an issue for me. 



txtommy said:


> I think they are just attempting to catch up with IE in version number. The higher number of IE (8?) must be better than just version 6 of FF.


I had that thought as well. Hmmm....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I see that they broke the Slingplayer plugin AGAIN.


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

The speed of their upgrades has me a bit turned off right now because it does keep breaking the add-ons.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Herdfan said:


> Why not? I am still running 5. I get *nag* screens but that is about it.


If there was a way to shut off the nag, then I would agree. But there isn't.

It like getting an updated NR. Sooner or later it is going to get you.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

BosFan said:


> The speed of their upgrades has me a bit turned off right now because it does keep breaking the add-ons.


This one didn't hit any of my favorites.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

BosFan said:


> The speed of their upgrades has me a bit turned off right now because it does keep breaking the add-ons.


As I mentioned to another poster in the other thread you can shut off compatibility checking. In most cases the extensions/themes/ etc are not really broken.

BTW i believe they are still supporting versions back to 3.6.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/6.0/releasenotes/


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I install betas of Firefox too... but I agree this major version number changing for minor features/changes is getting old fast. Not that long ago, 3.6 was the current version... but we have blown through 4,5, and now 6.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I just got updated yesterday to 3.6.20, it is still supported. 

I mentioned in another thread I may switch back to Safari when they stop supporting 3.6. I just want this stuff to work, I don't want the add-ins breaking every other month with their rapid-fire release schedule.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I think they will be forced to disable compatibilty checking by default. It is fairly easy to do now but I don't think everyone is aware of that and I keep hearing that extensions and themes no longer work------even if they do.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Only problem I had with v5 was the White Screen for MiLB. That would occur adter about ten visits. I would have to clear History and restart FF. In order to get the site to show.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Firefox was at 3.x for like ever but now they go through major versions so fast firefox will have a higher version number than IE before the end of the year.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

dorfd1 said:


> Firefox was at 3.x for like ever but now they go through major versions so fast firefox will have a higher version number than IE before the end of the year.


Every six weeks is the schedule. Having said that Chromne is up toa ridiculous number and very few users know what version they have because it happens seamlessly. to be hoest i think people know about this only because of the popups and the alleged incompatibilities.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I see that they broke the Slingplayer plugin AGAIN.


Mine works. the problem is that the add on itself has information about what versions it is compatible with. If FF hears from the program that it is incompatible it disables the add on. With compatibility checking off it lads it anyway. Of course at that point you have no warning if there isa real incompatibilty/


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FYI, shortly after posting earlier... I updated to the first 7.0 beta!

They upgrade faster than I can keep track.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> It's more like going the Chrome model. After all, that's already on 13.


Nah. Chrome's already on 15.

Keith


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

PokerJoker said:


> Nah. Chrome's already on 15.
> 
> Keith


Mine is still on 13. But since it updates in the background you have to check to notice.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Canary is, yeah.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I see that they broke the Slingplayer plugin AGAIN.





Geronimo said:


> As I mentioned to another poster in the other thread you can shut off compatibility checking. In most cases the extensions/themes/ etc are not really broken.


Yeah, well, for whatever reason my wife let her's update and it decided the current Java was incompatible but the Slingbox software was ok. I couldn't even reinstall Java and make it work, so I downloaded the Compatibility Reporter from Mozilla and forced it.

I updated mine after turning off compatibility checking and it accepted everything. But when I tried my Slingbox software it downloaded a "new" version which is the same number I had, I think, at least its the same as the one on my wife's computer that didn't update when I tried it.

This is truly stupid and if it's only about version numbering that makes it even worse.:nono2:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Interestingly WebSlingPlayer works fine for Mac OSX but not for Firefox. Oh well, there's always IE.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Interestingly WebSlingPlayer works fine for Mac OSX but not for Firefox. Oh well, there's always IE.


 Stuart, per my post above yours use the Compatibility Reporter from Mozilla and force it, but be careful not to automatically force other things.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw that; all other things being equal I've pretty much moved over to Chrome anyway. Chrome took a long time to get good, but it's pretty seamless now.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I saw that; all other things being equal I've pretty much moved over to Chrome anyway. Chrome took a long time to get good, but it's pretty seamless now.


Looked at Chrome, but no Color-Tab add-on yet.


----------

